

SelectorGadget: point and click CSS selectors - tectonic
http://www.selectorgadget.com/

======
ivan_ah
I tried it on [http://selectorgadget.com/](http://selectorgadget.com/) and it
doesn't work inside the comments (iframe issue?).

Otherwise pretty cool...

